# 13 week old puppy



## Jensuni (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

We are getting our first Cockapoo. After two years of discussion on what is the best dog for our family of 4 in Florida with kids 7 & 9 we finally agreed on the cockapoo. We also found a breeder who raises the puppies at home with her large family of people and dogs. She has a beautiful little girl who is ready now but we want to get her after our 9 day vacation (planned long ago) and she is ok to keep the puppy. Question is - will it be that much harder to train her at 13 weeks instead of the usual 8? She is crate trained and although her siblings are gone, she is around other kids and dogs.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Charlie was 11 weeks when he came home and it wasn't an issue. Infact it probably helped with toilet training as we have had virtually no accidents. He started puppy training at 15 weeks and was the quickest at picking up things, so i wouldnt worry.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi I think it will actually be easier to train. I got my dog at 13weeks and he has only ever poo'd once in the house and he is one now. I would like to get a second dog and I intend to get one that is fully vaccinated, around twelve or thirteen weeks would be perfect.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

As long as the breeder is willing to socialise the pup and have its vaccinations done so its ready to be out and about when you get it home it should be ok. As others have said it will be easier to housetrain at that age which is all good LOL

Congratulations on your new baby


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

first of all - congratulations!

Don't worry about the age of the pup 13 weeks is fine to train - Slightly easier in my opinion! Best of luck and I look forward to seeing photo's!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there!

Welcome to the forum :welcome:!

To echo what a lot of people have already said… if the breeder is prepared to socialise your puppy on your behalf then it should be fine. There is a apparently a ‘window of opportunity’ between the age of eight and 16 weeks when a puppy’s curiosity of new situations outweighs its fear. In that time any conscientious owner/breeder will expose their puppies to anything and everything they’ll want the puppy to be au fait with later on. 

i.e: unknown dogs, children (especially important for yourself), other pets, loud traffic, the vacuum cleaner, night time, new people, the vet… the list goes on! 

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Jensuni (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I feel better about getting her at 13 weeks. We go to visit her again today to see how she is doing. She was very outgoing and social when we first met her at 9 weeks and today will be 11 weeks. The breeder seems to have good reviews about very happy and social dogs so I'm hoping all will be fine, I will post some pics soon. Thanks again.


----------



## Jensuni (May 22, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out how to post a picture of our new puppy and that neat puppy timeline. Any quick tips? For some reason I'm not seeing this on the site.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Jensuni said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to post a picture of our new puppy and that neat puppy timeline. Any quick tips? For some reason I'm not seeing this on the site.


You can click on my pita pata and it will direct you to open an account

It will give you an img code were you can copy and paste it to here via your signature 

You can also download pics straight from your pc or you can open a photobucket account and copy and paste the img code to your posts 

Good luck x hope to see some pictures soon x


----------

